# display boxes



## cathym (May 12, 2010)

I set up at a farmer's market and am looking for a better way of displaying my soaps. I would like to find a box (kraft) that is both a display and carrying case to streamline the packing and unpacking process. Ideas?


----------



## agriffin (May 12, 2010)

This is what I just started doing.  I ordered some of these boxes:
http://www.tealightboxes.com/Soap_Displ ... 20pack.htm

and I can just close and pack up when I'm ready to go.  I used to put all of my different scents in their own paper bag.


----------



## cathym (May 12, 2010)

thanks. I love those boxes. It looks like you could place a sticker on the top flap with a logo or other info.


----------



## Stakie (Aug 5, 2010)

agriffin said:
			
		

> This is what I just started doing.  I ordered some of these boxes:
> http://www.tealightboxes.com/Soap_Displ ... 20pack.htm
> 
> and I can just close and pack up when I'm ready to go.  I used to put all of my different scents in their own paper bag.



Omg I luff them. I was just cruising through.. and just had to say that. =D


----------



## rszuba (Aug 18, 2010)

here's one i found, haven't tried it but looks useable.

http://shop.woodfieldswood.com/category.sc?categoryId=4


----------



## CleanSoap (Sep 20, 2010)

*good to know and lots of good products on that site*



			
				agriffin said:
			
		

> This is what I just started doing.  I ordered some of these boxes:
> http://www.tealightboxes.com/Soap_Displ ... 20pack.htm
> 
> and I can just close and pack up when I'm ready to go.  I used to put all of my different scents in their own paper bag.


----------

